# BEYOND BRAWN



## thehermit (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi

Just getting back into training after quite a lay off, i am feeling really enthusiastic about it and read beyond brawn which champions abbreviated routines.

I was wondering if any of you guys has tried doing them and if so did you get any resullts?

on paper it looks like you dont really do enough to grow....

any advice please would be helpful

cheers

Steve


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes, I always use such a routine, IMO it is by far the best way to train for 99% of people.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Yes, I always use such a routine, IMO it is by far the best way to train for 99% of people.


 If Nytol says its good then its good:thumbup1:

Never read it completely my self (i have sat in the book store for an hour reading through it:lol and its all very good basic info. None of this FLEX mag bs.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I have read it good book, got a it repetitive for me in the end.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

All the BRAWN books are good, IMO.

As a beginner, it's good to base a routine around, but for any intermediate/advanced trainer (who should still go back to BRAWN routines) I recommend changing things up ever so slightly for better results.


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Is it worth getting one of these books then?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Cymru said:


> Is it worth getting one of these books then?


Yes, the original BRAWN IMO is the best, it is simple and there was no need for more books, it is padded out as it is, but the actual info is spot on.


----------



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

Where can you get it i never see it in libraries or bookstores?


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Yes, the original BRAWN IMO is the best, it is simple and there was no need for more books, it is padded out as it is, but the actual info is spot on.


Great, thanks 

@UKBoss: PM sent.


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

I read it a while back and it was what got me off Men's Health routines and on to proper routines with compound excercises.

I've read Beyond Brawn too and also have his book on correct form - but as Nytol has said, the key things you need are in the first one - and its not a very long read!

Its still available on amazon.co.uk:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Brawn-Bodybuilding-Drug-free-Genetically-Typical/dp/9963616089/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1220304673&sr=8-3


----------



## bodger1976 (Nov 12, 2007)

http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/beyond-brawn-pdf.html


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Yes, the original BRAWN IMO is the best, it is simple and there was no need for more books, it is padded out as it is, but the actual info is spot on.


Ive got Beyond Brawn and find the layout a bit haphazzard and inconsistent.

So i take it Brawn is better in that respect?


----------



## thehermit (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for the advice,

I will do an abreviated workout over the next 3 months and see how much mass i put on.

i am weighing in at 15 stone 2 with 19% bodyfat, looking to make it upto 17 stone with bodyfat around the same or slightly lower.

I had the brawn book to, lent it to an old friend years ago and never got it back. if i remember rightly it was a lot better than beyond brawn, not so repetitive.....

cheers

Steve


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

bodger1976 said:


> http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/beyond-brawn-pdf.html


This is great , cheers mate.

BTW you can search for other BB books, I found ALR's Building the Perfect Beast there this morning, its about 10 places down after doing a search for building the perfect beast....


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

UKBoss said:


> sending e mails to those that ask now


I didn't get one mate, checked my junk mail too just incase :confused1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a digital copy of BB if anyone wants a copy just PM your email address. :thumbup1:


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Just noticed the PDF download link now


----------



## Wilber (Aug 6, 2008)

looks good to me


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i guess books are good for guidance and ideas,but we all form our own individual type of training because we are all different by DNA,we find what works and what doesnt over long periods of time through trial and error...and tailor up to what is best effective!!!

i used to know a guy back at brunel uni years ago...i trained there for about 5-6years,this guy followed the arnie training regime religously throughout my time there and never grew,he did get very fat though...and i said your eating like arnie,but your body is not responding like arnies because your not arnie...and said arnie also took steroids...and your not,but he didnt take notice of me!!!

not having a go...just saying that if you read a whole host of books,you will get a better average of ideas for training techniques and ideas!!!

then you can incorporate you knowledge along with physical knowledge into your training regime and go forth to 17stone...keep training hard,peace!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

IMO i agree with Mike Menzter there is a proven science to growing muscle and it is simply enducing a stimulas that the body is not accustomed to and thus is forced to adapt (grow).

20 sets is over training for 99% of every one because no one can do 20 growth enducing sets, you can pump the muscle for 20 sets sure but you can not generate complete and absalute muscular failure 20 times and expect every set after the first few to be productive or strenght filled. Brawn uses more like 1 working set. You can not do less than one set or else you wouldnt be in the gym. So start with one working set and go from there.

Think about the first time you had a drink or did some thing to affect your body, it effected you very quickly in fact ever since it has not effected you even close to the same. The same goes for weight training, if you havent been training long or have just started one set will be a total shock to the body. After a period of time the shock no longer works you become stagnant so you add extra principles to this set such as rest pause or forced reps. Then time goes by and you once again come to a block on your road to growth so you add in even more advanced techniques such as static hold and drop sets. Then and only then you should you add one more working set. The harsh reality is if you can do more than perhaps 7 working sets for the entire back from erectors to rear delts then you are not training hard enough. When you havent been training for very long and lets say you have 15 inch arms, do you really think that curling a bar will enduce growth any faster than doing an all out set of barbell rows? No of course it will not. Yes if your arms are advanced and they dont grow any more from indirect training add in arm specific exercises but dont waste your time until you get to that point.

Also let me point out that the majority of people reading this thinking they train hard do not! I train in 3 different gyms and i see dozens of wannabee bb's some of them even compete but only a very select few train hard and these are the guys who are big and have a physique that makes you go "WOW" not just "yeah hes got decent arms" or "he looks like he works out". Whatever your training system is ask your self am i really working hard on every "working" set or am i just going through the motions to meet some magic number of sets that i have read in some magazine.

I used to think very differently because yes i did grow training like Arnie said, i could go to the gym twice per day 2 hours at a time and still grow but it was a waste of time i could have done the exact same growth even more growth in fact if i had cut that time down by 5!


----------



## kon_soul_18 (Aug 17, 2008)

does anybody have a PDF/electronic copy of the BRAWN book, the first one?

thanks!


----------

